# Port / box size question w15gti



## morgan18 (Dec 31, 2006)

I am looking at making a ported box to spec for the w15gti which is 4 cu ft with a 6 inch diameter 15.13 inch length port. My trunk will let me squeeze in a box that is 16 x 18.5 x 29 therefore with 3/4 mdf its 14.5 x 17 x 27.5 inside roughly 4 cu ft. My question is since the port is 15 inches long will 2 inches from the port to the back wall be enough room ? I want to go ported for once any other design I can try besides what jbl recommends?


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

imo 2 inches will not be enough, but if you use ABS tube for the port you could use a 45 deg elbow at the end to get the right port length for your desired frequency.


----------



## morgan18 (Dec 31, 2006)

That sounds like a good idea where do I find a 6 inch elbow didnt see anything on parts express. Also is the port length measured from tip to tip or is that the straight pipe in between? Sorry for the noob questions


----------



## morgan18 (Dec 31, 2006)

Also anyone know why when the 12volt port calculator says the port should be 20 inches that seems like a decent difference.


----------



## Jaredturp (Apr 30, 2010)

The volume of the enclosure you suggested is 3.92... factoring in the tube port and ignoring the flare, you lose .247 so your end volume is 3.67ft^2. So that tuning that you wanted with the 4ft^2 would be well off what you would get. I would suggest putting the port outside the box, if possible.


----------

